# Washington DC area schutzhund trainer



## nanulya (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking to start my 11 month old towards Sch training. Either personal trainer or group classes would work for us anywhere in Northern Virginia or Maryland. Will be willing to drive to get her a good start.

If anyone has recommendations, we would really appreciate it!

Thanks!


----------



## DinoBlue (Apr 11, 2007)

Sending you a pm


----------



## Bottaccini (Jul 11, 2011)

*Also looking for SchH training in DC area*

Hi,

I have a 10 week old gsd and am looking at training option in the Washington, DC area. 

I live in Manassas, VA but will drive anywhere within a few hours to get the right SchH club, trainer, or classes for the little guy.

Let me know if anyone has suggestions.


----------

